# Scottish engineers get-together?



## Derek Dunn (Nov 4, 2007)

Any of you old hammer merchants out there fancy an afternoon/evening somewhere to meet up to blether? We might have to consider several locations.
Derek.


----------



## Burntisland Ship Yard (Aug 2, 2008)

Sounds like a plan, as long as over night accommodation close by, as no doubt a few nippy sweeties may be required............


----------



## krisC (Sep 18, 2008)

Aye, Derek
Sounds like a plan.

Chris


----------



## Derek Dunn (Nov 4, 2007)

Can you drop me a private message and tell me where you stay so that we can discuss locations and timings.


----------



## oldman 80 (May 7, 2012)

*Be careful guys* - you may be deemed to be racist. !!!


----------



## gordy (Apr 18, 2008)

I'm up for it but things are in a big state of flux right now.

Brother in law is not good with advancing prostate cancer and I'm off for more stenting in the New Year.

I'd like to be kept posted though in case I can make a swally.


----------



## forthbridge (Jun 28, 2007)

Might be interested if leckys are included as Engineers and dates were suitable.
If accommodation is needed worth looking at the travelodge website where they have rooms throughout central Scotland for less than £25 if you book in advance.


----------



## Derek Dunn (Nov 4, 2007)

Hi Guys, it would seem that there is little interest in a soiree. Thanks for you replies anyway. Cheers.


----------



## gordy (Apr 18, 2008)

Derek Dunn said:


> Hi Guys, it would seem that there is little interest in a soiree. Thanks for you replies anyway. Cheers.


I'm interested! And ticker is mended, soooo lets try again.

Where, might be a good place to start. My biking pals and me use the 3 Judges at Partick Cross, good mans pub, plenty choices of beer.


----------

